# state land question



## Billycole (Dec 25, 2013)

Did the laws change recenty on atv use on state land that are not listed as atv trails? As far as I know you can't ride on the roads or two tracks inside of state land but in the last year I have seen a big increase in people driving into the areas around me. It would be great if it did, it would certainly improve my hunting areas.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

No.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Billycole said:


> Did the laws change recenty on atv use on state land that are not listed as atv trails? As far as I know you can't ride on the roads or two tracks inside of state land but in the last year I have seen a big increase in people driving into the areas around me. It would be great if it did, it would certainly improve my hunting areas.


I believe you can ride on two tracks on state land as long as they are not a designated ORV trail without the ORV trail sticker. You still need the ORV permit though. I should say it varies county to county. Rule of thought on most N. Mich. counties is if you can drive it with your car, you can drive it on your ORV. Except on the Jeep trails, you will need a trail sticker plus an ORV sticker, I think!


----------

